# 75 gallon New WORLD CICHLID TANK.. QUESTION



## seanh2008 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have two tanks, a 40 gal African cichlid tank, right now i have one mbuna, and 5 haps,(peacocks). They get along amazingly wonderful. my tank has finally finished cycling two days ago.

My other is a 75 gallon new world chiclid tank. I have one baby oscar, one green terror, one jewel cichlid (i know its a west african river fish, but it is a low ph soft water fish) a couple giant danios and 2 silver dollars. They all love eachother, never had agression, and they all swim and play. My main couple of questions are filtration and water current wise.
I am running two AQ 70's. my water is crystal clear and has been since ther day i started the tank. In my opinion this is more than enough but i have heard you cant over filter a tank, and i know the bio load of an oscar can be enormous. I have two air stones, a 4" disk and a 6" bar. I also have a power head that i am debating putting in the tank. Do these fish like current? should i even put it in? if so where and should i run it all the time?i dont have air going through it just circulating the water, but i was thinking that the two AQ 70's would more than sufficiently circulate my tank. Feedback would be appreciated about my set up not my stock....Thanks and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am no expert on cichlids, but it is true you can never really over filter a tank. There are fish that may not do as well in a tank with a high current (bettas for example). I do not believe that any of those fish would mind a high current, just make sure there is a spot in the tank that has little to no water movement and you should be fine. You can always test out the equipment and see how the fish do and then modify based upon that.


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

More filters won't hurt. However they can become redundant. You'd be much better off doing more frequent water changes as apposed to adding more filtration.


----------



## seanh2008 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, with thw two AC 70's I think im fine. With the two aor stones I think im fine. Ill forgwt the power head. Everyone looks happy. Thanks


----------

